# DOG WARS



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

DOG FIGHTING GAME RELEASED for Android phones - CALL TO ACTION | BSL News

One of the characters is a football player(eye roll)

I DL it to see it.... They should NOT have this game on here.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

There was a thread about this two days ago.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sure they're young folks gaming them.
so that means their dogs are roided up.
I might get it and do one of the old fashion keeps and training regimen we used and march through their chump as$ dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The thread was deleted, so she may not have seen it. To summarize what I said in that thread, video games allow us to live out our dark and debased fantasies. Take Grand Theft Auto for instance. A game about raising match dogs may not be the classiest gig, but who cares really? It is what it is. When we rile ourselves up over entertainment, we only empower it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I....I love grand theft auto....I wont even mention what i do on those games :/


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh I would and have. LOL! I like to climb a tall building and snipe people until I get a 3-star wanted level. Then I bust out my bazooka and blow up the police helicopters. Then I punch in a cheat, reset my wanted level, and go down streetside like nothing happened. Sometimes I smash the heck out of someone with a hand weapon just because I feel like it.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I just like going into the big park and mowing people down. The sounds it makes are phenomenal.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to that thread?? Why did it get deleted?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love getting a bus and filling it with hookers and then jump out right before the buss flies into the river baaahahahahahahah.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I miss GTA3, it was the best. I had san andreas... didn't like it as well. I used to play GTA at my friends house.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Megan I've got em all, we'll play the  outta some grand theft auto when you come to see me


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know, Bully is another fun game where you can do stuff just to be ornery. Like take someone and stuff him in a trash can. Its awesome.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Megan I've got em all, we'll play the  outta some grand theft auto when you come to see me


So when you come to see me you have to bring it!  I have not played GTA since it first came out!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I love getting a bus and filling it with hookers and then jump out right before the buss flies into the river baaahahahahahahah.


HAHA, i do that on red dead redemption, fill the horse and cart with four online randoms and on your way to the goal, bail em off a cliff after you jump out. The reaction in peoples voices simply cannot be replaced.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Does anyone else like to kill their SIMS?

I drown mine,and sometimes I lock them in a room with no doors. :/ 
I liked to have 1 SIM that was the town murderer,and his backyard was a cemetery...

I have problems.

ps: In GTA I like to pick up the hookers,do things then toss them out and run them over.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-android-to-block-dog-fighting-app


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

its a game........ big deal.....


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a pretty avid video game player and hate censorship in our media, but this really sits wrong with me.

Alas, I can't be a hypocrite and sign any petition about it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah supposedly it got deleted cause it was not something the list would want people to go and not be a part of. The mod said it could have been put out to give a bad name to those who signed the petition, or something. Also, others who might be looking around get ideas of where to find stuff like this that we think sucks, they may enjoy it and think its no bog deal instead of being anti the game. And that it was not BSL related, although I got it from a BSL site originally, who knows. Kinda made no sense to me, lol, but I already signed the petition and emailed them about it. Glad its back up and others are allowed to make their own decision again


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Does anyone else like to kill their SIMS?
> 
> I drown mine,and sometimes I lock them in a room with no doors. :/
> I liked to have 1 SIM that was the town murderer,and his backyard was a cemetery...
> ...


Hahaha I remember when sims was first getting so cool and my friend asked me if there was something wrong with her because she liked to kill them...I was like I can't keep mine alive!

I've always been no good at video games though LOL I'm pretty sure it comes from being a baby whenever I lost to my brothers.. haha and now I've just never liked them.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*Just a game???? It's made the news!*

DOG WARS App. Saw my local MSPCA talking about it this morning on the 6 A.M. news. They were talking about the negative affect it has on dog fighting and promoting it. Here is an article from NY daily news.

'Dog Wars' app for Android encourages users to 'feed, water, train and fight' virtual dogs


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i think people are going way overboard about this thing... im in no way supporting it but i find it to be a little crazy that you can go buy hundreds of different games about killing people and any other kind of animal but when this "Dog Wars" game came out everyone went crazy....


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think this is being blown way out of proportion. Do I hate dog fighting? Yes, but we have a handful of video games on the market right now that allow you to brutally kill people but a game about dogs fighting is over the line? Seriously?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well...I think you have animals lovers and then you have animal "LOVERS" hard core. I think it is overboard as well. Just thought it's crazy how its making the NEWS. They did a poll and 68% of people are against this type of game. Some of those violent games like call of duty and that other one??? I forget the name but a couple of teenagers killed there parents and some other kid killed his mom and shot his dad. They said both these kids were heavily involved in violent video games and were addicted to playing them. I do care about the effect these games can have on kids but I just don't let mine play them. Unfortunately whether legal or not people will still fight dogs. It gets done in Boston all the time still......underground of course. Sick but out of my control and its even dangerous for police to go in undercover on these types of raids.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

GRand Theft Auto.. 

Hookers rocking the van with ol dude ... even now there are playboy and sex video games.. 

So yeah.. gme a break .. .People always need something to wine about or blame their deviant thoughts or childrens behavior on besides self control and a rational mind..

It looks like a good way to kill time when you have to be on time for your dr appt but they can make you wait for 1hr and 34 mins or so.. LOL but if your 15 mins late... tsk tsk tsk I have no droid phone and probably wont, dunno.. but as it is I dont think I would play it but once or twice when I have to wait with nothing to do like at an appt.

Hypocrites everywhere the closest one is just a mirror away...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

People need to get over it .. It's a game let the bleeding hearts bleed. Who cares LOL I think it's hilarious how many threads we have over this stupid game. This forum alone probably made that game that much more popular. LOL I still haven't looked at it yet maybe I need to go pick up a copy FH you wanna play?? LOL Me you, Junkyard, and William can all be dogger hommie's.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL.. red, white, and blue.. hahahha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I call red... LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! If my red dog win's I get to cull your blue slates LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bella since we already have 3 of these threads pertaining to this video game on the forum I merged yours with this one.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Bella since we already have 3 of these threads pertaining to this video game on the forum I merged yours with this one.


Oops! Sorry .....thanks


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No problem just didn't want you to think it got deleted LOL.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to play a game in which I am the dog mauling the dog fighters  now that would be some classic fun.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh I would and have. LOL! I like to climb a tall building and snipe people until I get a 3-star wanted level. Then I bust out my bazooka and blow up the police helicopters. Then I punch in a cheat, reset my wanted level, and go down streetside like nothing happened. Sometimes I smash the heck out of someone with a hand weapon just because I feel like it.


lol GANGSTA


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> GRand Theft Auto..
> 
> Hookers rocking the van with ol dude ... even now there are playboy and sex video games..
> 
> ...


I LOVE that game (GTA) -LMAO... not to mention dead space & fps games... why ppl make the games they make is beyond me. But some are funny
Although I wouldn't play a dog fighting game - sounds to me like someone made it as a publicity stunt for their company.

But I'm more of a tetris, wii, super mario kinda girl...also wouldn't mind that mj game for kinect x)



davidfitness83 said:


> I would like to play a game in which I am the dog mauling the dog fighters  now that would be some classic fun.


:goodpost: LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If I had an andriod phone I would play it.... "crickets"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yes, and I don't agree that playing violent video games make kids go out and commit crimes or kill their parents. Consider the hypothetical situation that the parents were alcoholics and messed up all the time, gave their kids no attention and beat them... but the kids also played these games all the time, must be the games fault right? Hmm...


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

exactly! video games dont make people do things if they were going to do them they will do them either way.

I am definitely against dogfighting but a dogfighting video game is not real dogfighting and it is not going to make random people decide to fight their dogs its just a game and everyone petitioning against it is just gonna make it more popular 


sidenote: this thread makes me wanna play grand theft auto for hours!! need to pick up a playstation asapp!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now that I have my first son on the way, I can honestly say there is no way I would tolerate that garbage in my house, as well as any video game glorifying violence towards anything living. Kids are like a sponge anything they see they follow, I was taught to treat animals properly and have mercy with them since I was a child so I think I'll stick to that strategy which worked out fine with me and I love combat sports specially MMA and Muy Thai.


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> Now that I have my first son on the way, I can honestly say there is no way I would tolerate that garbage in my house, as well as any video game glorifying violence towards anything living. Kids are like a sponge anything they see they follow, I was taught to treat animals properly and have mercy with them since I was a child so I think I'll stick to that strategy which worked out fine with me and I love combat sports specially MMA and Muy Thai.


i hear ya..I am only 22 and no kids yet but once I have kids I know that i'll definitely be watching what theyre doing and keeping them away from all that stuff...I grew up in a violent area in New Haven Ct and my family keeping me on the right track with school, football, boxing, and our dogs was the structure for who i am right now and I plan to do the same for my kids


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

NickyZ said:


> i hear ya..I am only 22 and no kids yet but once I have kids I know that i'll definitely be watching what theyre doing and keeping them away from all that stuff...I grew up in a violent area in New Haven Ct and my family keeping me on the right track with school, football, boxing, and our dogs was the structure for who i am right now and I plan to do the same for my kids


I gotta get my son into sports as soon as possible, too many degenerate kids drinking and smoking acting a fool lol They have a mini samurai program starting at 4 years of age in a mma school in my town I can't wait lol


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

davidfitness83 said:


> I gotta get my son into sports as soon as possible, too many degenerate kids drinking and smoking acting a fool lol They have a mini samurai program starting at 4 years of age in a mma school in my town I can't wait lol


yupp sports are the best..once a kid finds a sport they love, they will not want to do anything to mess up their chance to play it...too much free time especailly in the teen years, is no good


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

davidfitness83 said:


> I would like to play a game in which I am the dog mauling the dog fighters  now that would be some classic fun.


choose wisely.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just be careful about starting kids in sports to young. I've seen a lot of news stories recently that it's not good for kids to play too many sports at a young age because of their developing bones and joints. But it is def good to let your kid have a structured activity. Just don't overload them lol


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

There is no need to wrap your kids up in bubblewrap and prevent them from exposure it will simply make such things that much more apealing to them. We are very lucky in our generation that the age gap may be similar but the actual generation gap is smaller , just be a cool parent and things will fall into place.
Forcing or preventing exposure to things will never work unless you home school and never let your kids out of your site and then you will be pretty much amish anyways.

Most of my friends kids even the older ones know thewy have cool as hell parents and respect them and even ask them for proper advice about life , things we wouldve never done as a kid because our parents seemed that much older than us due to the technology gap.


It all comes down to parenting and one downfall our generation has is finding an excuse for everything. 
However i do agree with David martial arts is something my kids will start at a very young age the discipline and respect it teaches are of the best kind.


Regardless of that ive got to go put my dog on the mill and beef up the roids shots so i can make weight for android matching into Sadie.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

junkyard said:


> There is no need to wrap your kids up in bubblewrap and prevent them from exposure it will simply make such things that much more apealing to them. We are very lucky in our generation that the age gap may be similar but the actual generation gap is smaller , just be a cool parent and things will fall into place.
> Forcing or preventing exposure to things will never work unless you home school and never let your kids out of your site and then you will be pretty much amish anyways.
> 
> Most of my friends kids even the older ones know thewy have cool as hell parents and respect them and even ask them for proper advice about life , things we wouldve never done as a kid because our parents seemed that much older than us due to the technology gap.
> ...


I hope I get that right bro, I am sure it will be a lot harder than raising Bernie lol I see my family struggling with their kids I hope I do something different. I def will try to raise him to be tough as possible. The more confident the better he will treat people and society.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My parents let me watch whatever I wanted on tv when I was a kid. If something really bad came on.... they told me to close my eyes lol I can tell you I have already broken many of the rules I thought I would follow during my pregnancy in just the year of raising my son. You live and you learn! And I have become way less uptight about a lot of things.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ITS OFFICIALLY BEEN REMOVED FROM ANDROID!!! YAY

The argument about grand theft auto and what not, seriously they also have a way to complain. If your that against those type of games, go for it, complain, demand it be removed, if thats your argument lol. If you don't care, its all good and keep killing and raping and stealing from places. I care about this free app being out there for kids, especially since fighting dogs is a LOT easier to do than getting enough nerve to run a person over while shooting coke and robbing a store. I did my part to express my outrage along with all the others who have come out against it, and it seems to have worked! (for now anyway) so to all the people saying it does not matter, it only makes it more popular. I guess not. Since its GONNNNEEEEEEEE but of course you can still pay for the dog bucks app, but just not have any game to play with the money you waste. hmmmm suckas... lol

Dog Wars Dog Fighting App DOWN - "Dog Bucks" is NEXT - Android and Google, Do the Right Thing! | BSL News

try and get dog buck takes down, flag it here: 
http://www.google.com/support/androidmarket/bin/request.py?contact_type=takedown

some other tips I saw:
If you're an Android device user, search "Dog Bucks" in the Android Market application. Flag the application from your device as well.

Email Google at [email protected] and ask they remove Dog Bucks from the Android Market. As they say, a picture speaks a thousand words, so feel free to attach a photo of a victim of dog fighting...

Email Kage Games at [email protected] and ask them how they sleep at night. Their application demonizes dogs, perpetuates breedist and racist stereotypes, and inspires future dog fighters.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to see how many decided to download it simply because of the exposure it gained.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dag gone it JY just when we were getting ready to scratch the line they took it down! I guess we will have to play next time. You got all roided up for nothing LMAO!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

junkyard said:


> I would like to see how many decided to download it simply because of the exposure it gained.


I did to see what it was all about and it was stupid.........


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I keep coming back to the scene in Footloose where they're burning the books. People never change. 'Taint never good enough to choose not to participate in a thing yourself, and to present a sensible argument why others should follow your example. Nope, gotta bind others so they can't make the choice for themselves. Like those people who comment on everything related to dog fighting on Amazon.com and say they're boycotting the site until all dog fighting material is removed. Makes me want to buy some dog fighting books and video games.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You know I just watched the news tonight and surprise surprise this story was on. The developer's of this Dog War's game stated they were going to donate a portion of the proceeds to the tsunami in Japan, and other animal rescue groups. I don't see this game as any different than any other violent game on the market. Crazy stuff ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This won't stop me from fighting dogs on the sims 2 pets! BAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! Oh yeah and I did a backyard breeding litter once....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Now that would be something to have a game based on back yard breeding. Dude I would breed everything in site and retire early LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I DL it to see what it was,and I couldn't figure out how to play it,so I deleted it. LOL


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Sadie said:


> You know I just watched the news tonight and surprise surprise this story was on. The developer's of this Dog War's game stated they were going to donate a portion of the proceeds to the tsunami in Japan, and other animal rescue groups. I don't see this game as any different than any other violent game on the market. Crazy stuff ...


I highly doubt that,they just wanted to ruffle people's feathers.
If you DL the game,you could tell that by their opening statement. Hahaha.

They just wanted to look better in the eyes of the public.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> I keep coming back to the scene in Footloose where they're burning the books. People never change. 'Taint never good enough to choose not to participate in a thing yourself, and to present a sensible argument why others should follow your example. Nope, gotta bind others so they can't make the choice for themselves. Like those people who comment on everything related to dog fighting on Amazon.com and say they're boycotting the site until all dog fighting material is removed. Makes me want to buy some dog fighting books and video games.


are you old enough to remember when the aisles in the grocery store weren't stacked with displayed, and displaced items?and the aisle ends were items from the aisle most widely used so folks didn't have to walk down every aisle?
it used to be you could shop,now your spending time deciding what and what not to get.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

william williamson said:


> are you old enough to remember when the aisles in the grocery store weren't stacked with displayed, and displaced items?and the aisle ends were items from the aisle most widely used so folks didn't have to walk down every aisle?
> it used to be you could shop,now your spending time deciding what and what not to get.


How about how they put candy by the registers, so your kids will throw a fit for it. haha Thankfully mine isn't old enough to do that yet. But I know that is the target.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

those books on amazon are the stratton books and what not... 

PEOPLE want to ERASE our history and go with what we're told.. LOL 

Here take my rights and give me what you think I should have! 

I wish to all that is holy all these socialists and communitarians would just move to europe and leave the USA free.. To bad its all a part of the master plan.. Imperialists run the show.. thats why you dont have time to take off work and go to the town hall/city council meetings.. LOL when I was young town would shut down at 3 or 5 for the council meetings for town,city, count, and state.. LOL now everyones too busy!
HeCCK they even call you in Idaho so you can chime in via telaphone, from the city council to the governors office I've gotten many meeting calls. Usually I have to hang up cause of my 6 children.. LOL see even in the freedom of my own home I dont have time to handle REAL matters, so some chump gets elected and he/she says this or that then they do the opposite and its the peoples vote.. LOL hypocracy at its finest.

"We know the difference between freedom and the illusion of freedom" .. American Indian/Native American quote..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Freedom seems open to suggestion lately... lol


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Its not on the market anymore, but I can still play it. Was it renamed, or what?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> ITS OFFICIALLY BEEN REMOVED FROM ANDROID!!! YAY
> 
> The argument about grand theft auto and what not, seriously they also have a way to complain. If your that against those type of games, go for it, complain, demand it be removed, if thats your argument lol. If you don't care, its all good and keep killing and raping and stealing from places. I care about this free app being out there for kids, especially since fighting dogs is a LOT easier to do than getting enough nerve to run a person over while shooting coke and robbing a store. I did my part to express my outrage along with all the others who have come out against it, and it seems to have worked! (for now anyway) so to all the people saying it does not matter, it only makes it more popular. I guess not. Since its GONNNNEEEEEEEE but of course you can still pay for the dog bucks app, but just not have any game to play with the money you waste. hmmmm suckas... lol
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
What is Dog Buck?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

they just re-released it again today, I guess. Maybe they will come out with a child sex trading game in the future ya'll can think is just fun and games too  lol

Just another reason for me to keep loving apple and my iPhone


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe "Dog Bucks" is where you pay around $0.99 and get some in game money. Something like that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> I believe "Dog Bucks" is where you pay around $0.99 and get some in game money. Something like that.


thats where you get the steroids to shoot your dogs up in the game. Its the pay for extras for dog wars, dog bucks is...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely......I found it funny that they used a blue dog in the opening scene. (Or so my friend says.)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahhhhhh a blue dog??? OMG I am sorry but that's funny. How were they able to re-release it if it was removed by google and android? I guess if they keep putting it back up they could get banned from the market period. Usually once a company removes or bans your material from being sold you are not supposed to resubmit the same material.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

YUP! it's still there just under a different name and now you have to pay .99 cents to play it. It is now called dog bucks. It was free just the other day because I down loaded it and even played it...it was stupid. I just wanted to see what all the hype was about. I am so OVER this game crap. We have better things to worry about in this country than video games.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> YUP! it's still there just under a different name and now you have to pay .99 cents to play it. It is now called dog bucks. It was free just the other day because I down loaded it and even played it...it was stupid. I just wanted to see what all the hype was about. I am so OVER this game crap. We have better things to worry about in this country than video games.


I thought that was just to get the money to buy the steroids?

I don;t know, maybe google required changes? I don't have andriod so I am just going off other posts it was removed for a day and it back on. Dog Bucks was never removed. Maybe they took the ability to download dog wars, but the ones who already had it can keep it and still buy stuff to outfit their fighters...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sadie said:


> bahhhhhh a blue dog??? OMG I am sorry but that's funny. How were they able to re-release it if it was removed by google and android? I guess if they keep putting it back up they could get banned from the market period. Usually once a company removes or bans your material from being sold you are not supposed to resubmit the same material.


She said it had blue eyes too, and looks around 4 months. It says, "I know a killer when I see one".

I think they're edjumacated and know their stuff.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

once something is cached ... its there for anyone to snag and manipulate, speculate, or propagate. 

"resisting against the system; they made the world so hard everyday we have people fighting, they made the world so hard everyday we have people dying.... feel it in the one drop; so feel disgrunted, now your a victim... fighting against ism's and ism driven.. I know Jah will never let us down" Marley~ Emancipate yourself from mental slavery.. 

its a damm game.. I mean really .. . suprised???? This nation exploits and makes money doing so.. they put a name on it, capitalism, and they like to confuse the term with a free market.. I dont complain, cause I dont buy games I dont want to get any press.. I ignore it completely, others should too... Ask OJ,<< LOL .. alienating some one or something is how you make it disappear..


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

this threads a bit silly really its just a game what bout gta and call of duty and world of warcraft or what ever the list is endless? gonna complaine about them? if this game "glorifies" dog fighting then what do those said games glorify? hookers, murderers, robber, car jackers, drug dealers, guns, knifes?

just because people play those games dont mean there gonna shoot the police station with a bazooka or shoot and rob a hooker.
so why the big deal bout a dog fighting game? just coz peeps play the game dont mean there gonna do it i mean are yous gonna hate on ufc? thats pretty close to dog matching they fight till they get knocked out/cant make the scratch or the tap out/ cur out sound pretty alike to me but yall dont complain bout that i think if you dont like it dont play it simple


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aussie monster pitt said:


> so why the big deal bout a dog fighting game? just coz peeps play the game dont mean there gonna do it i mean are yous gonna hate on ufc? thats pretty close to dog matching they fight till they get knocked out/cant make the scratch or the tap out/ cur out sound pretty alike to me but yall dont complain bout that i think if you dont like it dont play it simple


that was half the draw for me when I got into gaming.sport fighting and club,underground fighting was big for us when I was young in miami.
then they told me about pits,I was like man, what would it take to have a dog that fought and trained like we did.
I just had to find out.it was A match,no pun intended,for me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the reason I am so upset is people are stupid. and if even one stupid loser thinks s/he should go fight a dog because of this game, is one loser too many IMO.


----------

